# Going To Canada Thinking To Get Asus Transformer



## Ayuclack (May 5, 2012)

I am Visiting Canada For Few Days and thinking to Buy Some Stuff From There So after Seeing The Price Difference in iPad Started Searching for Tablets ....

Finally Made List of Stuff It For 


Asus Transformer Prime 32 GB for 499 CAD
ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T 32 GB with Docking Station 519 CAD

Also Thinking to Get The Nikon D3200 ( if Available ) From There...

any other stuff that I Can Get Cheap There 

For Tablet I am going For ASUS TF300T


----------



## theserpent (May 6, 2012)

^^ AFAIK Camera's dont have international Warranty.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 6, 2012)

Thought so .... But Its Final Getting Asus Transformer TF300 with doc for 519 CAD ....

What about Gskills Ram Modules and Graphic Cards ........Last Time I Got External 1TB Segate HDD for 75 $ each ..... I have their Warranty by Registering Them...

Any Other Stuff That I Can Get For Cheap From Bestbuy,Walmart & Memory Express ...


----------



## aroraanant (May 6, 2012)

Don't buy camera from there as you won't get warranty and the price difference is also not much, you can search for a good deal in India only.Use some coupon on websites like ebay or any other and grab a cam at a much lower price which will be similar to the price you will get in Canada and you will also get warranty here.
If you wish to buy some apple products from there then it would be really good as you will get warranty also and there will be quite a good price difference


----------



## Ayuclack (May 6, 2012)

Asus Gives International Warranty that's Why Getting it...


----------



## Ayuclack (May 8, 2012)

and What about PS vita Getting it For 13 K only Wifi Model ....

Does Sony give international warranty like apple


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 8, 2012)

Ayuclack said:


> and What about PS vita Getting it For 13 K only Wifi Model ....
> 
> Does Sony give international warranty like apple



depends on the market from where you buy afaik sony india does not honour international warranty because i planned to get my ps3 from hk but i called sony cc and they said intl warranty is not honored so i got the 250gb ps3 uc2 editiion.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 8, 2012)

Dam Vita was Too Cheap at 13k ....But no warranty Would be a problem ...cause my PSP got bad Screen within a week and was at Service center for a long time....


----------



## Sarath (May 8, 2012)

I got my Vita from US. Just use it in store and for a while and see if it's working fine. Afaik they have a low failure rate.


----------



## aroraanant (May 8, 2012)

I don't think sony will give international warranty


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

Why don't you get Nokia Lumia 900 unlocked ?? LOLzzzzzz


----------



## Ayuclack (May 8, 2012)

Seriously windows Phone....

Cant find it on Amazon Canada ....

Ill Be staying in Calgary so If someone knows any stores there them please tell ....will be going on 12th of this month...

Also MSI GT70 is Available for 1799 CAD along With 2 years warranty ( I Think So) what about that ....

Laptops are cheaper there in Canada

Also MSI Provides Global Warranty on notebooks ????
Link Here

*Can You Guys Find A Good Deal On Any mobile Phone .*


----------



## aroraanant (May 8, 2012)

Get iphone 4S from there...... Coz in that only you will get warranty.
Nokia and samsung won't give you international warranty and I don't know about HTC


----------



## Ayuclack (May 8, 2012)

No issue for Warranty if The Price is Cheap like Xperia Play is for 11k there....

*Final List Of Stuff *

1. ASUS Transformer Pad 32 GB with Doc
2. PS Vita Wifi + Starter Kit 
3.External HDD (more Than One)
4. Gskill Ram Module....


Cant really decide with vita ....is it worth it ....


----------



## pratyush997 (May 8, 2012)

^^^^Don't u think its Game cards cost more than 2k in india So better get that too


----------



## Ayuclack (May 9, 2012)

No Vita for me ....to expensive games also no HDD....Cant find any mobile deals ....so only Asus Transformer ....


----------



## pratyush997 (May 9, 2012)

Get HTC one x from there It should cost less there


----------



## Ayuclack (May 9, 2012)

Its For 32 k for 32 GB model ...not that much difference.....

Finally Only Going to get the Tab


----------



## pratyush997 (May 9, 2012)

ok That TAB Worth it


----------



## Ayuclack (May 9, 2012)

The Asus Transformer Prime ie $499 one is the costliest android tab in India ....Link That's For 46k ....

The New Model Have Not been Released In India Yet and Getting it for 27k is worth it...


----------



## pratyush997 (May 9, 2012)

^^^Awesome Tab. Is there any ICS update out till now??


----------



## aroraanant (May 9, 2012)

Thats pretty good price your are getting.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 9, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> ^^^Awesome Tab. Is there any ICS update out till now??



No ICS update.....Its Stock ICS Tab....


See Spec Here 



Spoiler



*OS  *              Android™ (1) 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich (ICS)

*CPU*               NVIDIA® Tegra® 3 T30L Quad-Core @1.2Ghz

*GPU               *GeForce® 12-core, 3D stereo (built-in)

*Storage          *16GB/32GB EMMC + 8GB of free ASUS WebStorage space for life (2)

*Memory           *RAM:1GB / ROM:16GB/32GB

*Connectivity     *802.11 b/g/n, Bluetooth v3.0

*Display            *10.1" WXGA (1280 × 800) LED Backlight IPS panel, 10 finger multi-touch, 350nits

*Camera           *8MP Auto focus (rear), 1.2MP (front)

*Ports              *2-in-1 Audio Jack (head-out/MIC-in 2-in-1) 
                     1× micro-D HDMI 1.4a port / 1× microSD Card Reader / Built-in microphone / High Quality Speakers

*Battery           *10 hours; 22Wh Li-polymer (3)
                     15 hours with mobile dock; Dock: 16.5Wh Li-polymer (3)

*KeyBoard        *Mobile Dock with full QWERTY Keyboard (Optional)

*Sensors          *G-Sensor, Light Sensor, Gyroscope, E-compass, GPS

*Size               *263 × 180.8 × 9.9mm ; 635g (pad only) / 263 ×180.8 × 10.2 mm ; 546g (dock only)

*Color            *Royal Blue, Iceberg White, Torch Red

P.S	
(1) Android is a trademark of Google Inc.
(2) 8GB of free ASUS WebStorage space for life. Please visit www.asuswebstorage.com for more details.
(3) Battery life tested under power saving mode, 720p video playback, brightness at 60nits, 
default volume with headphones.




Few Images



Spoiler



*www4.pcmag.com/media/images/287598-asus-transformer-pad-tf300-comparison-with-prime.jpg

*www4.pcmag.com/media/images/287600-asus-transformer-pad-tf300-tablet-keyboard.jpg

*www1.pcmag.com/media/images/287599-asus-transformer-pad-tf300-vertical.jpg

*www.ubergizmo.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/asus-transformer-pad-TF300-review-20.jpg




Advert

[YOUTUBE]Kt7jBr7cNuk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aroraanant (May 9, 2012)

Hey I m not clear that you are getting the older version or the newer version(which is not available in India) from there?
And in 27k which model are you getting, 16GB or 32GB?
I was just checked online, I think

I was just checked online, I think you are getting the newer model 32GB version for 25-27k.
But can you tell me what is the difference between the new and the old model.


----------



## Ayuclack (May 9, 2012)

Actually I am Getting The New TF300 32 GB Model....

The Difference between them is infact surprising that new new model clocks lower than the original tf200 model.....

The Older one came with aluminium body just like a macbook...

It is still the most powerful tab out there .. 

The Older model still cost $499 for the tab and $142 for its doc.... but the one cost $399 for the tab and $142 for doc and a combo pack for $512 ( all are 32 GB Model)

The Problem with old one was that it was too slim(slimmer than the iPad) making it little uncomfortable to hold and due to which ports were little bit lose ... if you press the memory card then it would fly out in your room like a rocket (because of spring loaded card slot)

also the old one had aluminium back due to which there were wifi and gps issue ....which I cant take care off...

The is A difference in Performance in Paper but not noticeable by the user...and plus the model doesn't have any of the above issue and its $ 120 cheaper....


----------



## gforz (May 23, 2012)

I  intended to start a new thread but felt to continue in this itself.

My aunt is getting a TF300T from the U.S ,It's upto me to decide whether to have it or not as I am not sure of International warranty on TF300T .Can anyone please *confirm* on the International Warranty for TF300T ?
Help Me


----------



## Ayuclack (May 23, 2012)

I don't think ASUS Gives International Warranty....Its only on Notebooks I think...


----------



## gforz (May 23, 2012)

@Ayuclack ,Howz the TF300T? Any screen bleeding issues? What warranty did u get?


----------



## Ayuclack (May 23, 2012)

Nope My Trip Was Canceled...so didnt got it but as far as I Know there aren't any bleeding issue with it..and you can also take a look at TF700...its Got much Better Display..


----------

